# Anyone Know How Raul Low Beattie Modified His Ivy Cube In The UWR's?



## -RandomCuber- (Jun 5, 2017)

Title says it all
Hers a pic of a normal one 


And here's his 

anyone know exactly how he did this?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks like he just sanded the leaf looking shapes down a lot


----------



## Matthew H. (Jun 9, 2017)

There are hidden corners inside the ivy cube and I think those are just removed.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 13, 2017)

That's ridiculously modded!!!!!!


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 13, 2017)

I think he just sanded the centers down


----------

